
The illusion behind Vice Media's impressive numbers - tristanj
https://medium.com/@voshart/vice-media-kit-warning-for-advertisers-25ad0600f61d
======
tristanj
Submission Note: There are some legitimate points in the article, but a lot of
it is buried under poor phrasing and inconsistent goal of the article. I think
if the author spent some time with an editor polishing this it would go viral.
I changed the title to something more neutral that the original.

------
bjoernlasseh
This reads like a bad rant. It makes it difficult to take your investigation
serious.

